
RegexPal - An Online JavaScript Regular Expression Tester Tool - Hirvesh
http://regexpal.com/
======
Hirvesh
A super nice online regular expression tester from a guy (Steven Levithan) who
knows his stuff (<http://www.amazon.com/dp/1449319432/?tag=slfb-20>)

Uses XRegExp [http://functionn.blogspot.com/2012/07/xregexp-javascript-
lib...](http://functionn.blogspot.com/2012/07/xregexp-javascript-library-
that.html)

\---------------------------------------------------

via <http://functionn.blogspot.com/>

